# '95 MIM Strat, $250. Niagara Falls



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Fender Strat | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

covid deal


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

....what's wrong with it? Lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

DaddyShred said:


> ....what's wrong with it? Lol


For $250, not enough to make it not worth fixing. At least for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a good price for an MIM.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chito said:


> That's a good price for an MIM.


Thats a ridiculous price for a mim, pick an age lol. Good colour too.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Budda said:


> Thats a ridiculous price for a mim, pick an age lol. Good colour too.


And it's got that wonderful maple neck you love so dearly on your Strats.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Verne said:


> And it's got that wonderful maple neck you love so dearly on your Strats.


Dunno where you got that idea, I love rosewood haha.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If I liked Strats I would be all over that.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I love that colour strat. You've really out-done yourself this time @laristotle

Now if only it was in Edmonton........


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a killer deal but "bought new 10 years ago"? That's a 1995 serial number.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If this is truly legit, why is it even still available?! Or maybe the seller can't be bothered to remove the ad. "if it's too good to be true........." Anybody message him/them?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Owner accepts pay pal. Do you feel lucky ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's gone. I thought he said that it's all original but one of the pickups doesn't seem to match the other two. Seems fishy to me. Although if it was local, I would've checked it out.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I msgd 2 hrs after it was posted. No response and ad is gone when I checked this morning.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Moosehead said:


> I msgd 2 hrs after it was posted. No response and ad is gone when I checked this morning.


Ya lots of jokers out there. Take all Kijiji adds with a grain of salt.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Pandemic Pricing $4,000,000.00

_People out here thinking someone is actually gonna come to their house and buy a guitar you coughed all over for nearly full retail.

GTFOH. Silly.

Nobody is coming to your house without some incentive to do it. Like a really good deal on that guitar you have to sell.

I hate to break this to you but your guitar is now worth 50% of what you think it is.

Your pool of available buyers just shrank down to a few people with money in the bank atm, which isn't many people. So errr...

The reason is simple. Ain’t nobody allowed to go outside and people are losing their jobs so they also have no money. So go ahead and try to get $1500 for your Standard Strat, but you’re just pissing in the wind.

EDIT: When you reply to me to tell me I'm wrong and that I should kill myself, be aware that I'm both laughing (quite literally out loud) and posting your response for other people to also laugh out loud, or any way they see fit;-) Stay classy kids;-)_


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

Verne said:


> For $250, not enough to make it not worth fixing. At least for me.


Honestly, I'd be into that for 250. Unless the neck was beyond help...then I'd pass. Although, I don't wanna go down to Niagara lol. I'll take the next Ottawa deal


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DaddyShred said:


> Honestly, I'd be into that for 250. Unless the neck was beyond help...then I'd pass. Although, I don't wanna go down to Niagara lol. I'll take the next Ottawa deal


$250 for a loaded body and tuners in that finish would still be a good grab. Find a used neck for $300 and you're in a custom guitar for mim price hehe.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

Budda said:


> $250 for a loaded body and tuners in that finish would still be a good grab. Find a used neck for $300 and you're in a custom guitar for mim price hehe.


Very true. Even if there was something wrong, it's still fender parts lol. 

I'm just finishing my tele build so I'm looking at a strat next haha 

And I'm honestly a big fan of that colour as well. Too bad it's gone....


----------

